
Uber app for food with Python/Django and Swift - 12silval
https://code4startup.com/projects/uber-app-for-food-with-python-django-and-swift
======
12silval
I'm a big fan of creating real life projects. I remember taking the first
course where Leo thought you how to create a landing page. He has come a long
way, and so has C4S. Congrats and looking and forward to taking the course.

